# transferer ses favoris d'un pc vers un mac



## cam_tweety (22 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

Pour mon anniversaire j'ai eu un Mac book pro, avant j'ai toujours eu un pc donc je suis un peu perdue. J'aurais voulu transferer mes favoris IE que j'avais sur mon pc vers mon nouveau ordi.
Comment faire?

Merci


----------



## kisco (22 Décembre 2008)

Salut,

Dans IE, tu as Menu Fichier > Import Export et tu choisis exporter les favoris.
Cela te crées un fichier "favoris.htm" sur ton PC.

Ensuite, il faut copier ce fichier de ton PC à ton Mac, par exemple par une Clé USB, ou par email.

Ensuite, importer les favoris sur Safari (ou Firefox, ou Opera, ou Camino,... à toi de choisir ton navigateur internet) : Menu Fichier > Importer les favoris. Il te demandera quels favoris importer et tu lui indiques le fichier "favoris.htm".

C'est bon ?


----------



## cam_tweety (22 Décembre 2008)

J'ai oublié de préciser une petite chose.... Je suis absolument nulle en informatique ^^....

Tu pourrais détailler un peu plus stp...


----------

